# Candy Quiz



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Each answer is the name of a famous candy

1. A famous swashbuckling trio of old _____________________ 
2. Indian burial grounds ________________________________ 
3. Galaxy _____________________ 
4. Red Planet ___________________ 
5. Laughing, but not really out loud _______________________ 
6. A former baseball player ___________________ 
7. Famous New York street ___________________ 
8. Twin Letters ______________________ 
9. A sweet sign of affection ____________________ 
10. Favorite day of working ____________________ 
11. Two female pronouns ______________________ 
12. A feline __________________ 
13. Round flotation device ___________________ 
14. Sun explosion __________________ 
15. Happy farmer __________________ 
16. Can’t hold on to anything _____________________


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

16. I don't know of a candy called "drunken lout"


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

15- Nutty Buddy


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I know one....number 5 is Snickers?


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think I know another...6. Babe Ruth????


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

1. Three Musketeers
2. Mounds
3. Milky Way
4. Mars Bar
5. Snickers
6. Baby Ruth
7. 5th Avenue
8. M&Ms
9. Kisses
10. Pay Day
11. Hershey
12. Kit Kat
13. Life Savers
14. Starburst
15. Jolly Rancher (not really a farmer, though)
16. Butterfinger


----------

